# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Change my age??

## Bulkn

Just did a little updating on my profile, it says im 25 when im now actually old and 27! 
Is there a way to change it? Im guessing theres not coz then all the young noobs would do it when they find out they are too young.

----------


## stpete

Hmm...yours is different than mine. did you go to "about me" then "settings" then "edit profile"? there should be a drop down menu there for your age.

but mine has my current age(44) then it shows my age(43). and that was how old i was when i last updated my profile.

----------


## austinite

I think if you dont enter the year, it sticks to what you have entered manually.

You could do the year, then in the settings, there is an option to "display age". And dont enter age manually, let the system do it.

----------


## gixxerboy1

i just looked and i have the year in mine and my age is off too

----------


## austinite

That's odd. Mine works. I have year in there, and chose "Display Age Only" and it works.

Something is wrong with yours gix, because it shows 2 different ages. One on top of the profile, and one in the profile. Mine shows same number for both.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> That's odd. Mine works. I have year in there, and chose "Display Age Only" and it works.
> 
> Something is wrong with yours gix, because it shows 2 different ages. One on top of the profile, and one in the profile. Mine shows same number for both.


thats how i have mine. I didnt notice that until you said it. Well 1 is correct  :Smilie:

----------


## *Admin*

Yes if you choose to put in an age manually it stays at that age it would appear and it would need to be changed yearly... however if you have put in your birthday with year and chose display age only then it will update yearly... up to you how you do it but one will not update and one will or both will be showing lol

----------


## Bulkn

Thanks for fixing admin!

----------

